# Lib Tech Wayne Jacket



## kushman (Jul 21, 2012)

I've been having some problems finding the right sized shell lately, I bought a Burton Briggs jacket online in a size medium, and it was practically a tent on me, plus I didn't really like it once I saw it so I ended up returning it. Then I ordered a 686 7-in-1 Complete and a 686 Plexus Softshell Jacket both in a size small, and found both of them to be way too tight around the chest and shoulders, but the length was perfect. Unfortunately I had to return both of those jackets because I was afraid I might split the back in half on a grab or something. 

I did manage to pick up a Lib Tech Totally Down jacket in a size small for those cold days, and it seems to fit pretty me pretty well, but my question is how consistent is the sizing on Lib Tech's jackets? I'm thinking about grabbing the Wayne Jacket in a small, but I can't seem to find any reviews on any of their jackets online, and can't find any locally, so I was wondering if someone here owns one of their shells and could give me a little bit of insight on fit and overall quality.


----------



## kushman (Jul 21, 2012)

Nevermind, just picked up an Airblaster AK Blaster instead.


----------

